# Will Polyurethane Spray foam melt XPS?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They should work fine together.

Is this a bulk application spray foam or just spray foam for air sealing purposes?


----------



## Ocelaris (Oct 9, 2012)

It will be bulk in the sense that I'm covering the rim joists, but air sealing is my main concern. Since we have about 200 feet of linear sill plate and a 200 board foot wouldn't be enough to cover adequately, I'll probably go around a second time and hit under the bathroom's heated floor etc... 

Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be fine. Do a small test spot first and be sure you don't over apply the CC SPF in two thick a layer. The heat can pose a problem. 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=burn+down+a+house+with+spray+foam


----------



## Ocelaris (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks, here are some pictures of the progress. I'll try and update when we get the foam done. I had heard about the 2nd layer causing issues... I just am probably a bit short with 200 board feet given the irregularities of product, i.e. if I am out of foam on the last 10 feet it'd be a real pain to do it by hand with the cans. I'd do foam blocks with the extra XPS, but we're short on time as it stands...


----------

